# trembling mouse



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

hello there,

my mouse audrey is quite an old lady now, but up until last week been very active. She has always had a bit of a wheeze, but is now about 27 months old so i don't think it's ever done her too much harm.

This week though she is acting really out of character - just sleeping a lot, and being a bit dozy really. The other day she was getting gunky eyes, but doesn't seem to have them today. Her nose is a bit crusty though. I am most worried because she is quite quivery and the other day was walking like she was sort of drunk.

Has anyone else had their mice act like that? I know she is old so maybe is just winding down - or maybe it's a cold? And if it is, is there anything i can do to help her recover? In the past i have given her bread and milk with cod liver oil.

I will really appreciate any advice.

Emily. xx


----------

